# Pick Your Brains? Usa Elgin Military?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I picked up a couple of knackered old Mili watches last week for next to nothing.

Off they went to e.bay where I expected a 20 quid note out of them...and they sold for Â£117!

What did I miss?

One of these Elgin watches in better condition than mine and fully working sold for Â£60 a few weeks back.

I've never been big on military pieces but always willing to learn!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380644156639?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think as soon as you mention WW2 your quids in no matter what your selling.

:tank:


----------

